# Stinky solution ?



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I mounted a redhead duck last winter and it still smells like the Lysol soap solution that I used to wash it. Is this normal or did I do something wrong? Is there any other solution that I could try?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Can't say I've ever heard of a lysol soap solution, must be a "home made" technique? Was the bird properly degreased & skinned? Normaly, if a bird is smelling it's because something is rotting. In the future, all you need to do is properly skin the bird out, degrease with a wire wheel if you have one...Pretty hard to de-fat without one. And, wash with Dawn dish soap...I mount sea ducks a lot which are very stinky and good old Dawn takes care of even the nasty ducks.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will try just Dawn next time. I think the concentrated Lysol smell is coming from the feathers. Maybe I did not rinse it good enough.


----------

